# Opinions/Thoughts on Brewster Green?



## coachb

Just learned moments ago that an OGS hit for Brewster Green on the Cape for next July. Was hoping to get some opinions from tuggers who have stayed there. I apologize in advance for not researching this thread just yet. Will do so tonight as I'm running to all day meetings.

TIA


----------



## theo

*Lock it Up!*



coachb said:


> Just learned moments ago that an OGS hit for Brewster Green on the Cape for next July. Was hoping to get some opinions from tuggers who have stayed there. I apologize in advance for not researching this thread just yet. Will do so tonight as I'm running to all day meetings.
> 
> TIA



Snag it pronto and without *any* hesitation whatsoever --- it's a rare score!

I don't own there, never did, but we have stayed there and I am very familiar with the area, having lived year 'round on the lower Cape for a number of years in the past. 
While Brewster Green is not on (or within walking distance of) any *ocean* beach (...so what?), it's still a great location for access to the (6) CCNS beaches, Chatham, Orleans and all the lower Cape towns, Cape Cod Rail Trail, various National Seashore walking trails, Nickerson State Park, a number of great restaurants, etc., etc., etc. 

It is a very rare opportunity for you (or anyone else) to be able to "exchange" into Brewster Green in July. The rental value of such a week would have most owners renting out the week instead for big bucks, rather than just "depositing for exchange", if not using it themselves. Take it! You *won't* see such an opportunity again anytime soon.


----------



## bobpark56

*We stayed there in May...loved it*

We stayed there this past May and loved it. It's on our list of places to return to. There are special bonuses in the area if you like lobster, fried clams and oysters.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

We own there, and I know someone will post ….. I*t is not on the beach or within walking distance of  one*.... so if beachfront is your be all and end all, look elsewhere. Otherwise by staying at BG, you'll have a spacious unit, centrally located for activities of the entire Cape, a full kitchen, and be in a residental neighborhood. 

We love it there, and do not have a problem with it not being on the beach. BG is an excellent TS, and we look forward to our stay there.


SBtS


----------



## coachb

theo said:


> Snag it pronto and without *any* hesitation whatsoever --- it's a rare score!
> 
> I don't own there, never did, but we have stayed there and I am very familiar with the area, having lived year 'round on the lower Cape for a number of years in the past.
> While Brewster Green is not on (or within walking distance of) any *ocean* beach (...so what?), it's still a great location for access to the (6) CCNS beaches, Chatham, Orleans and all the lower Cape towns, Cape Cod Rail Trail, various National Seashore walking trails, Nickerson State Park, a number of great restaurants, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> It is a very rare opportunity for you (or anyone else) to be able to "exchange" into Brewster Green in July. The rental value of such a week would have most owners renting out the week instead for big bucks, rather than just "depositing for exchange", if not using it themselves. Take it! You *won't* see such an opportunity again anytime soon.



Thanks for this. We're gonna grab it. Love the Cape and have had my eyes on BG for a while.


----------



## silentg

Snag it! That is an awesome resort, not that far from the beach. Is it a 2 or 3 bedroom? Either way, good deal. We stayed there in April had our 2 adult kids with us, we had a 2 bedroom and was plenty of room for all of us. Enjoy, great that you got a summer week!
Silentg


----------



## SMHarman

SailBadtheSinner said:


> We own there, and I know someone will post ….. I*t is not on the beach or within walking distance of  one*.... so if beachfront is your be all and end all, look elsewhere. Otherwise by staying at BG, you'll have a spacious unit, centrally located for activities of the entire Cape, a full kitchen, and be in a residental neighborhood.
> 
> We love it there, and do not have a problem with it not being on the beach. BG is an excellent TS, and we look forward to our stay there.
> 
> 
> SBtS


Because of the CCNS and the Atlantic dunes and the layout of the land there is not a lot of cape cod beachfront accommodations. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## e.bram

It is either on the beach or it is not! End of story. The only reason to go to the Cape!


----------



## theo

e.bram said:


> It is either on the beach or it is not! End of story. The only reason to go to the Cape!



... in *your* humble opinion, anyhow.


----------



## SMHarman

e.bram said:


> It is either on the beach or it is not! End of story. The only reason to go to the Cape!


Ponds
Lobsters
Bike trails
Provincetown 
Wellfleet Harbor
Macs
Blackfish in Truro

Yep beaches are the only reason. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg

I ll go if you don't!


----------



## tonyg

Took me a while to find the place. It's off beach on the bay side of the cape and a bit secluded. I would stay there if I had the opportunity as reports I have heard say it's a great place despite not being on the beach.


----------



## silentg

Mostly every timeshare I have stayed on the Cape is not on the Beach, we have stayed at Cape Winds, Briarwood, Cape Holiday, Sea Mist, and planning our first stay at Holly Tree in October. We visit family and friends who live in the area, we drive or walk to the beach. Sometimes it is too cold for the beach, but the Cape has a unique atmosphere and I have always loved it. Probabably because I have been going there since I was a child. We all have our favorite places to go. Brewster will be fun in July.
Silentg


----------



## tonyg

On the other hand, I mostly spend time at beachfront cape resorts, tho for the most part we go for food and spend little time on the beach. One of these days silent G and I will have to meet there.


----------



## silentg

It would be nice Tony!


----------



## Glynda

*BG*

Have stayed at Brewster Green that last two years and like it a lot.  Location great for visiting most areas of the Cape. It's nothing fancy but comfortable and the two bedroom/two bath one level is roomy with a great layout.  We are not beach people other than to view the water now and then and we can do plenty of that without staying on it.  Glad you took it!  I personally wouldn't want to go in July because of the traffic but hope you have a great time!


----------



## e.bram

If it doesn't make a difference why is oceanfront real estate so much more expensive than inland?(even 1 block off)


----------



## tschwa2

It does make a difference and if all things were equal and available most would chose ocean front.  If the choice is to stay home or stay someplace 10 minute drive to the beach or go to Williamsburg or Orlando in July, I think 10 minutes drive to the beach in a nice area in the North Atlantic sounds pretty good.  

One of my son's friend breaks out in hives when he is near sand.  He would rather have a nice resort pool than to stay ocean front.  My grandmother can't walk on the beach.  She does like a nice handicap accessible room at a location with a boardwalk or accessible walking paths.  I don't think there are places like that in the Cape so not an option for her.

I really like Ocean front/ocean views but I like all kinds of water views too.  We had a lakefront cabin with a million stars during the meteor showers.  Bay and Harbor views watching the boats come in and out can be relaxing too.  On the other hand I have stayed at some great resorts with parking lot views and no water within walking distance- doesn't have to stop a great vacation.


----------



## Joe33426

We're at Brewster Green right now, stayed here last summer, and have mixed feelings about the resort.   

Last year, we had a single floor two-bedroom unit that was good.  Even though the unit was a bit dated, it was spacious and clean.  This year, not so much.  We're in a three-bedroom unit and it's just not the same experience.  Things started off when I did my "security" check and found several windows without working locks.  Looking around the unit, things are just not well cleaned or maintained.   Some examples: 

a) The master bedroom en suite bathroom door doesn't close because the door is so warped and the wrong size.  

b) There is a wall air conditioner in the master bedroom from the 1970s

c) The wall safe doesn't fit our laptops (the width).  We've nicknamed the safe "Al Capone" because it's so old 

d) Several closets smell like urine because there is no a/c in the closest 

e) A/C is not modern in other sections of the unit

f) Kitchen supplies are pretty nasty

g) Dirty light fixtures and walls with dust spirals and dead bugs

I'm going to stop but could probably go on and on, but the icing on the cake is the lack of Internet service.  The resort has sub-standard Internet service and T-mobile is totally useless here, no cell service or Internet.  Also, our Verizon phone has 1-bar and barely can make or receive calls.  Our Verizon mifi hotspot is on 3G, but not really.  It might say 3G, but we have problems with basic Internet stuff.   Be prepared to be mostly off the grid out here.  

We're on an RCI Points exchange this year, so I'm not sure if that's a different inventory than the RCI Weeks exchange we had last year. We have a June 2016 reservation and not sure what we're going to do.

As far as location, it's a perfect location for us.  Went to Nauset Light Beach yesterday and it was great.  My folks live in Orleans, just around the block.  Many other family members live close by too.  We'll probably keep the 2016 reservation, but will probably go back to VBRO or AirBnB in 2017.


----------



## WinniWoman

I can't see how a resort lets things go this far. Totally uncalled for! I would be complaining to mgmt. and asking to be moved! If they have a Facebook page I would be on it right now and I would also threaten to post on Trip Advisor. That should hopefully get their attention!


----------



## theo

Is Brewster Green still managed by VRI? If so, I'm genuinely surprised by Joe's observations. A face to face conversation with the manager while still there on site would seem to be in order, before (...maybe even instead of) taking pot shots on Trip Advisor, Facebook, etc. to complain  anonymously after the fact via Internet channels. 

First and foremost, on site personnel need to be made plainly aware of these issues --- promptly and by a current *on site* witness / occupant (IMnsHO, anyhow).

At this (peak use) time of year, there is almost certainly 100% occupancy at Brewster Green, so being moved to a different unit is unlikley to be an available option.
Management promptly tackling and resolving the observed issues however, is certainly a readily available option to address and correct the problems *pronto*.


----------



## WinniWoman

I would be on Facebook and Trip Advisor- WHILE I am  there AND complain to mgr.now. Use all guns! I've done it before!


----------



## silentg

mpumilia said:


> I would be on Facebook and Trip Advisor- WHILE I am  there AND complain to mgr.now. Use all guns! I've done it before!


When I was there in April, we stayed in a 2 bedroom unit. They had a very rough winter weather wise and we're doing repairs on some of the Units, roofs, inside leaks etc, there were photos in the main office of the giant snow drifts all around the resort. The unit we were in was very nice, others were staying nearby but some units were not occupied because of the damage the winter storms caused. I would speak to the manager and get moved to a nicer unit, totally unacceptable for them to put you in that one.
Silentg


----------



## e.bram

We have been at Surfside in Falmouth this week. My wife said stove was a little dirty, everything else fine. I am sitting on the terrace now with a glass of white Merlot  watch and listening the waves breaking on the beach and the sun setting. nothing could be better. This morning I was doing the same with a cup of coffee watching the sun rise.


----------



## Glynda

*Problems at BG*

I would definitely complain to the manager about the unit.  We were in two bedroom one level units in May of 2014 and June of this year, 2015.  We didn't have the problems Joe describes, though the coffee maker was past needing to be replaced.  As for the wifi, we did not have problems.  Also, my husband has T-Mobile and I have Verizon.  Neither of us experienced problems while at Brewster Green.  We were in the units at the back along the golf course in the same area as the office.  We were on RCI weeks exchange. 

So sorry this is happening to you, Joe!


----------



## Joe33426

Glynda said:


> I would definitely complain to the manager about the unit.  We were in two bedroom one level units in May of 2014 and June of this year, 2015.  We didn't have the problems Joe describes, though the coffee maker was past needing to be replaced.  As for the wifi, we did not have problems.  Also, my husband has T-Mobile and I have Verizon.  Neither of us experienced problems while at Brewster Green.  We were in the units at the back along the golf course in the same area as the office.  We were on RCI weeks exchange.
> 
> So sorry this is happening to you, Joe!



Hi Glynda,

I definitely have mixed feelings about the resort.  We had a first good stay in 2014 and now this year not so much.  I think I will mention things to the manager when we check out.  I posted just in case someone searches for posts on the resort so that they know that units vary in condition.  

As far as the Internet and cell phone reception, I think this is very location dependent at the resort.  Both units we've stayed in here have very poor Internet and cellphone reception.  But both units are very far away from the office area.  

My sister actually lived on the same road as the resort for about 5 or 6 years and I've had her on my family share plan on both Verizon and T-mo and she's had poor reception on both services (across a variety of phones).  

I'm sure the Internet isn't a big deal for many on vacation, but I usually work about 1-2 hours every day when on vacation.  I have a lot of flexibility in my schedule, so I don't mind working while on vacation (mostly responding to emails, etc.).  But I've been known to do "real" work on vacation, so a good Internet connection is really important to me.  

Joe


----------



## medsed

We just stayed at ocean edge...also in Brewster.  We have AT&T and we had terrible reception.  I don't think it has to do with the resorts so much as the location.  Hubby has family there so we have been to the Cape and just off Cape (Mattapoisett) many, many times and reception varies from just OK to non existent depending on where we are.


----------



## Glynda

*Understood!*



Joe33426 said:


> Hi Glynda,
> 
> I definitely have mixed feelings about the resort.  We had a first good stay in 2014 and now this year not so much.  I think I will mention things to the manager when we check out.  I posted just in case someone searches for posts on the resort so that they know that units vary in condition.
> 
> As far as the Internet and cell phone reception, I think this is very location dependent at the resort.  Both units we've stayed in here have very poor Internet and cellphone reception.  But both units are very far away from the office area.
> 
> My sister actually lived on the same road as the resort for about 5 or 6 years and I've had her on my family share plan on both Verizon and T-mo and she's had poor reception on both services (across a variety of phones).
> 
> I'm sure the Internet isn't a big deal for many on vacation, but I usually work about 1-2 hours every day when on vacation.  I have a lot of flexibility in my schedule, so I don't mind working while on vacation (mostly responding to emails, etc.).  But I've been known to do "real" work on vacation, so a good Internet connection is really important to me.
> 
> Joe




I do think the units vary as well.  Our unit this year was two down from our unit last year and was a bit nicer than the former.  We were able to confirm that in that we spent two extra nights this year and they moved us back to last year's unit.  Both were clean and comfy but one somewhat nicer than the other.  Outside actually needs more attention on the buildings than inside on that row. If they would do some sliding glass door repairs, landscaping, replace grills and brush off spider webs under the eaves, etc. the place would look a lot better!  

I also agree that location is key in internet and cell reception. We had trouble at various locations on the Cape with cell service.  But just chalk that up to being where we were.

We just returned from five nights in a yurt at Shenandoah Crossing in Gordonsville, VA, and the slow internet drove us crazy at night.  Not so bad during the day time but still slower than we are happy with and we aren't trying to work!  So I'm sure it's frustrating to you when you are trying to wherever you are.


----------



## silentg

We stayed on an extra RCI week, like I said in an earlier post we did not have any problem with the resort. I like the Cape and Brewster is one of my favorite places. It is far enough away from the busy areas of Hyannis and Falmouth but close enough to Yarmouth and Dennis. VRI still manages Brewster Green. We own at another VRI resort called Holly Tree, will be making our first visit there at the end of September, I will let you know how that goes!
Silentg


----------



## tonyg

Bummer- we will be on the Cape first week in October. Went to a weird timeshare presentation at Holly Tree once- never got to see a unit - let the whole group they captured loose for a lack of interest.


----------



## e.bram

Like a motel on. RT 28


----------



## humor_monger

*what 2 bedrooms are better?*

Can you request a specific unit? We'll be there starting Sept 18


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

humor_monger said:


> Can you request a specific unit? We'll be there starting Sept 18




Don't know if you can request a particular unit, but I am trying to upload a map of BG which may be of some help. I'll try again Monday AM. If you look at the BG website, it shows the floor plan of 2 different units: B & D. We have one not list, 2 bedrooms, and spacious.

BTW, we own there, and will be staying the same week.


SBtS


----------



## Glynda

*Requesting unit at Brewster Green*



humor_monger said:


> Can you request a specific unit? We'll be there starting Sept 18



I was able to request a one level unit when I exchanged through RCI.  My mother travels with us and can not do stairs.  It was not a handicapped unit.  Also I called the resort and confirmed.  That was the first year.  This year I confirmed with RCI that it was a one level unit.  When we got there it was a one level but it was not close to the office, was set back from the parking lot and would be a bit of a walk to the unit for my 93 year old mother so they moved us to the building we prefer along the golf course at the back behind the office.  You can always try.  But I would call the resort.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

You'll be coming in on Lund Farm Way on the left of the map. I would select any unit on Lynnanne Way if available, and if no one in your group has a walking problem. I believe all the units there are 2 brs. My next choice would be units on Lilac Circle.


SBtS


----------



## Glynda

We were in unit 30 on Lilac Circle this year. 18 last year.  I like 30 better. Two bedroom/ two bath all on one level. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

Glynda said:


> We were in unit 30 on Lilac Circle this year. 18 last year.  I like 30 better. Two bedroom/ two bath all on one level.




Glynda -

What are the floor plans of units 18 & 30? Are they a B or D model as on the BG web page or some other configuration?


SBtS


----------



## silentg

We stayed in a 2 bedroom all on one level.   Holly Tree is a free bee, studio, I know what to expect.


----------



## Glynda

*18 D and 30 D*



SailBadtheSinner said:


> Glynda -
> 
> What are the floor plans of units 18 & 30? Are they a B or D model as on the BG web page or some other configuration?
> 
> 
> SBtS



They are D units.


----------



## humor_monger

*Thanks for map and unit suggestions*

I'll call this week to see what I'm supposed to get and go from there! Really prefer one level units. Thanks 

Bruce


----------



## silentg

We stayed in 82 #13 Lynne Anne Circle. Very nice spot.


----------



## humor_monger

silentg said:


> We stayed in 82 #13 Lynne Anne Circle. Very nice spot.



I saw the double numbers on the map what is that all about? Is that a 2 bedroom, 2 bath?


----------



## Glynda

*Questions...*



silentg said:


> We stayed in 82 #13 Lynne Anne Circle. Very nice spot.



Was #13 all on one level?  How many bedrooms and baths did it have?
Thanks!


----------



## silentg

2 bedrooms 2 bath and a sleep sofa in a private area oof living room, so like an extra sleeping space, could sleep 8 but only 4 of us. Plenty of room.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

humor_monger said:


> I saw the double numbers on the map what is that all about? Is that a 2 bedroom, 2 bath?




My understanding from our conversation we had with the BG sales person  when we purchased our unit was that one number is the unit number and the other is for the fire department.


SBtS


----------



## humor_monger

SailBadtheSinner said:


> My understanding from our conversation we had with the BG sales person  when we purchased our unit was that one number is the unit number and the other is for the fire department.
> 
> 
> SBtS



Thanks for both of the replies


----------



## channimal

DW+in-laws stayed in unit 35 (3 br) off of cherrywood Ln last summer.  Absolutely loved it and love the central location of Brewster.


----------



## Glynda

*Questions...*



silentg said:


> 2 bedrooms 2 bath and a sleep sofa in a private area oof living room, so like an extra sleeping space, could sleep 8 but only 4 of us. Plenty of room.



Is it all on one level?


----------



## humor_monger

*assigned unit 24*

It is a 2 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath on Lilac Circle. I did request a switch to a 2/2.She said she put a note in but said they are usually quite full in September because of the good weather. We shall see!

Bruce


----------



## SailBadtheSinner

humor_monger said:


> It is a 2 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath on Lilac Circle. I did request a switch to a 2/2.She said she put a note in but said they are usually quite full in September because of the good weather. We shall see!
> 
> Bruce




You should have a '*D*' configuration unit as shown on the Brewster Green's Unit page. Member Glynda has stayed in units 18 & 30, and posted that those units were D's (post 39).


SBtS


----------



## Glynda

*Hmmm....*



humor_monger said:


> It is a 2 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath on Lilac Circle. I did request a switch to a 2/2.She said she put a note in but said they are usually quite full in September because of the good weather. We shall see!
> Bruce



Sounds like it may be a two story unit with a half bath on the first floor and shared bath upstairs. Hope it works out for you!  Should be a great time to visit!
Enjoy!


----------



## mike130

*Unit 24*



humor_monger said:


> It is a 2 bedroom, 1 1/2 bath on Lilac Circle. I did request a switch to a 2/2.She said she put a note in but said they are usually quite full in September because of the good weather. We shall see!
> 
> Bruce



I left Unit C24 this morning after spending six unseasonably warm days on the Cape.  Unit 24 is a 2 bedroom 1 bath on one level.  It has a deck on the back that overlooks the golf course.  Nice quite unit.  All two bedroom units are one level.  Three bedroom units are two floors with a master bedroom on the first floor and two bedrooms and one bath on the second floor, with  the exception of unit 5, which is a standalone 3 bedroom 2 bath (with garage) on one level.  There are three standalone units, one three bedroom and 2 two bedroom.  Unit 51 is a standalone two bedroom, two bath unit with a garage.  Unit 106 is a standalone 2 bedroom, 2 bath without a garage.


----------



## Glynda

*Units*



mike130 said:


> I left Unit C24 this morning after spending six unseasonably warm days on the Cape.  Unit 24 is a 2 bedroom 1 bath on one level.  It has a deck on the back that overlooks the golf course.  Nice quite unit.  All two bedroom units are one level.  Three bedroom units are two floors with a master bedroom on the first floor and two bedrooms and one bath on the second floor, with  the exception of unit 5, which is a standalone 3 bedroom 2 bath (with garage) on one level.  There are three standalone units, one three bedroom and 2 two bedroom.  Unit 51 is a standalone two bedroom, two bath unit with a garage.  Unit 106 is a standalone 2 bedroom, 2 bath without a garage.



Great information!  Thanks!


----------



## humor_monger

*unit 24*



mike130 said:


> I left Unit C24 this morning after spending six unseasonably warm days on the Cape.  Unit 24 is a 2 bedroom 1 bath on one level.  It has a deck on the back that overlooks the golf course.  Nice quite unit.  All two bedroom units are one level.  Three bedroom units are two floors with a master bedroom on the first floor and two bedrooms and one bath on the second floor, with  the exception of unit 5, which is a standalone 3 bedroom 2 bath (with garage) on one level.  There are three standalone units, one three bedroom and 2 two bedroom.  Unit 51 is a standalone two bedroom, two bath unit with a garage.  Unit 106 is a standalone 2 bedroom, 2 bath without a garage.



Now I get it. This (we're here now) is a C unit, identical to a D but with only one bathroom. When you stand in the front, you can see the section with the bedrooms and bathrooms is about 6 feet longer in the D's. 28 is also a C. It's fine for the 3 of us. I am a little surprised to see an older, non low flow toilet. It's been many years since I've seen one of those! Supposed to be great weather all week. Yay


----------



## silentg

Have fun, supposed to be nice weather!


----------



## CapeCod7

*You'll love Brewster Green and the Cape!*

Brewster Green and the Cape in July??!! You'll love it all! Beaches, bike trails, National Seashore, quirky Provincetown, beautiful Chatham, the list goes on and on! 
Brewster Green is our home resort. We're year round residents of the Cape but go to Brewster Green to swim off season in the indoor pool.
Stay away from Rte. 28 (tourist traps/traffic) but enjoy rte 6A- the "true" Cape Cod.
The only thin better than Cape Cod in July is Cape Cod in September.

ENJOY!


----------



## Greg G

So I have a 3 bedroom 2 bath unit number 013 on my confirmation.  I assume that's on Cherrywood Lane based on the resort map.

Greg


----------



## mike130

Greg G said:


> So I have a 3 bedroom 2 bath unit number 013 on my confirmation.  I assume that's on Cherrywood Lane based on the resort map.
> 
> Greg



Yes, it's on Cherrywood Lane.  It has a master bedroom with bath on the first floor and two bedrooms and one bath on the second floor.  Large unit.


----------



## e.bram

It is not on the OCEAN or BAY!!!!


----------



## wackymother

e.bram said:


> It is not on the OCEAN or BAY!!!!



Please, please, pleeeeeasssse. They're not moving in, they're just staying for a week.


----------



## e.bram

Even more reasons to be able to watch the waves from the balcony!


----------



## Greg G

So I forgot to ask.  Do you typically get the unit shown on the confirmation for this resort (it was an II confirmation, a week for week exchange, not points)?

Greg


----------



## humor_monger

Greg G said:


> So I forgot to ask.  Do you typically get the unit shown on the confirmation for this resort (it was an II confirmation, a week for week exchange, not points)?
> 
> Greg



You should get the unit on your confirmation.

Bruce


----------

